# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Perse vetem shqiptaret u konvertuan ne Islam e jo popujt fqinje?

## Viola.V

Para 20 vjeteve si te gjithe Shqiptaret nisa edhe une rrugen e mergimit . Te izoluar sic ishim ne kohen e komunizmit , ashtu te kufizuar kemi qene edhe nga njohurite dhe ngjarjet qe ndodhnin ne bote .
Nje gje mesova kur shkova ne Greqi ( se nuk e mbaj mend nga historia ), qe Greqia ka qene nen sundimin e Otomanizmit per me shume se 450 vjet , pothuajse te njejta vite sa edhe Shqiperia - 500 vjet .
Historikisht dihet qe Shqiperia para ketij sundimi Otoman ka perkitur ne Fene Krisitiane = Katolike apo Orthodokse .

Nje pyetje i kam bere vetes dhe shume te tjereve por asnje nuk me ka dhene nje pergjigje te sakte : 
Pse Shqiptaret e kane nderruar fene dhe Greket mbajten ate Fe qe kishin ?! 
Nje sundim , nje kohezgjatje ( pak a shume ) dhe asnje tolerim ose privilegj nga Turqit per asnje nga keto dy shtete (!)

Ju lutem me ndihmoni ! 

*Pse nderruan fene Shqiptaret ?!*

----------


## busavata

Viola.V , pershendetje edhe urime per temen 
une po te pergjegjem  , ashtu si une mendoj.. nuk asht diqka qe ka lidhje me fakte historike ...

ndrimi i fejes te Shqiptarët nuk ka qen diqka ofedunduse... por nese dikush e ka prekur ne nderin familjar ,  atehere ka qenë ne gjendje te bej shum ma teper se qka mundet njeriu ta paramendoj...

edhe Serbet , njejt sikurse Gerket nuk e kan ndryshue religjionin 
... por asht dasht sipas nevojes me diqka ta paguajn.. virgjinesha , bandilla etj.

----------


## ximi_abedini

feja eshte pranu me deshir dhe eshte e vertet se nga serbet maqedonet dhe greket ka pas shum pak qekan pranu fen islame por ata qe kan pranu jan detyru nga populli i tyre qe edhe te largohen nga vendi dhe te asimilohen sepse feja ortodokse te cilen kishin greket dhe serbet nuk i pranonin me ne shoqrin e tyre ata qe ndrronin fen

ndersa ne shqiptaret mendoj qe ishim me te dijshum dhe me tolerant dhe arritem te gjejm te verteten dhe nuk e ndrruam kombin por feja ishte edhe shkak qe ne te mbrojm kombin dhe te mos asimilohemi kurr mirpo asnjeher nuk ja kthyem pushken njeri tjetrit qe kishim fe te ndryshme por bashkjetum ne menyren me te mir 

sot sikur edhe zoti ka dashur qe keto shtete si greqia serbia dhe maqedonia te mos pranonin fen islame qe te jen fakte se feja islame nuk eshte detyru me dhun por ate e kan pranu nga deshira

----------


## illyrian rex

> Para 20 vjeteve si te gjithe Shqiptaret nisa edhe une rrugen e mergimit . Te izoluar sic ishim ne kohen e komunizmit , ashtu te kufizuar kemi qene edhe nga njohurite dhe ngjarjet qe ndodhnin ne bote .
> Nje gje mesova kur shkova ne Greqi ( se nuk e mbaj mend nga historia ), qe Greqia ka qene nen sundimin e Otomanizmit per me shume se 450 vjet , pothuajse te njejta vite sa edhe Shqiperia - 500 vjet .
> Historikisht dihet qe Shqiperia para ketij sundimi Otoman ka perkitur ne Fene Krisitiane = Katolike apo Orthodokse .
> 
> Nje pyetje i kam bere vetes dhe shume te tjereve por asnje nuk me ka dhene nje pergjigje te sakte : 
> Pse Shqiptaret e kane nderruar fene dhe Greket mbajten ate Fe qe kishin ?! 
> Nje sundim , nje kohezgjatje ( pak a shume ) dhe asnje tolerim ose privilegj nga Turqit per asnje nga keto dy shtete (!)
> 
> Ju lutem me ndihmoni ! 
> ...


Po mundohem ta jap nje mendim apo permbledhje te shkurter dhe te thjeshte. 

Asnje komb tjeter nuk u perball me ashper me Perandorine Otomane se Shqiptaret. Sjelljet e perandorise otomane ne trojet tona ishin shume me te vrazhda se ne cilindo vend te pushtuar.
Pesuan dhjetera disfata dhe u turperuan keq para botes ne 'Shqiperine e vogel' nga nje komb i vogel. 
Lufta e shqiptarve ishte per liri, por qe i sherbeu shume edhe kristianizmit. Ketu u mbrojt kristianizmi. Dhe duke e pare vendosmerine e shqiptareve kunder perandorise otomane kishin filluar edhe perkrahjet nga bota e krishter ne krye me Vatikanin e Vjenen. Por kjo ndihme nuk ishte gjithmone e sinqerte. 

Pas vdekjes se Skenderbeut perandoria otomane arriti qe te fus nen kontroll te gjitha fortifikatat e asaj kohe. Pasoi nje zbrazje e paimagjinueshme e mllefit kundrejt shqiptareve me metodat me çnjerezore te mundshme. Presion i madh.

Me kalimin e kohes u nenshtruan. Ishte ne pyetje ekzistenca.

----------


## Viola.V

> Po mundohem ta jap nje mendim apo permbledhje te shkurter dhe te thjeshte. 
> 
> Asnje komb tjeter nuk u perball me ashper me Perandorine Otomane se Shqiptaret. Sjelljet e perandorise otomane ne trojet tona ishin shume me te vrazhda se ne cilindo vend te pushtuar.
> Pesuan dhjetera disfata dhe u turperuan keq para botes ne 'Shqiperine e vogel' nga nje komb i vogel. 
> Lufta e shqiptarve ishte per liri, por qe i sherbeu shume edhe kristianizmit. Ketu u mbrojt kristianizmi. Dhe duke e pare vendosmerine e shqiptareve kunder perandorise otomane kishin filluar edhe perkrahjet nga bota e krishter ne krye me Vatikanin e Vjenen. Por kjo ndihme nuk ishte gjithmone e sinqerte. 
> 
> Pas vdekjes se Skenderbeut perandoria otomane arriti qe te fus nen kontroll te gjitha fortifikatat e asaj kohe. Pasoi nje zbrazje e paimagjinueshme e mllefit kundrejt shqiptareve me metodat me çnjerezore te mundshme. Presion i madh.
> 
> Me kalimin e kohes u nenshtruan. Ishte ne pyetje ekzistenca.


Wow ! Te njejten pergjigje mora edhe nga nje person tjeter . Faleminderit !

----------


## -BATO-

Viola, nuk ke njohuri të sakta prandaj bën hamendësime. Nuk është e vërtetë që grekët nuk e ndërruan fenë. Grekët nuk janë më të mirë se popujt e tjerë, por rrethanat historike e sollën që gjërat të jenë ashtu siç janë sot.

Kur u krijua shteti grek në vitin 1821, një përqindje e madhe e popullsisë greke ishte e besimit mysliman dhe të gjitha qytetet e Greqisë ishin të mbushura me xhami. Për të ndërruar fenë, mbreti grek i asaj kohe përdori të njëjtën mënyrë që përdorën otomanët, atë të lehtësive ekonomike. Ai u dha toka dhe shtëpi falas grekëve myslimanë që do të ktheheshin në fenë ortodokse. 

Është një lagje në Athinë që quhet "Nikaia". E gjithë ajo lagje u është dhënë falas grekëve myslimanë që u kthyen në fenë ortodokse, mirëpo metoda e pronave falas nuk u ndoq gjithmonë, sepse në pjesë të tjera të Greqisë e sidomos nëpër ishuj, kthimi i popullsisë në fenë ortodokse u bë me dhunë. Shumë grekë nuk pranuan ta ndryshonin fenë myslimane, por ndryshimi i emrave në regjistrat e gjendjes civile u bë me forcë. 

Po të shikosh edhe sot, një përqindje e madhe e grekëve kanë mbiemra myslimanë të greqizuar, si për shembull: Asllanidhis, Kapllanis, Belipashaqis, Hasanis, Dervishoglu, Karamanlis, Muratis, Muratidhis etj.

Nuk është meritë e grekëve, por kështu e sollën rrethanat historike, sepse populli ecën ashtu si e drejtojnë. Falë dëshirës së Fuqive të Mëdha si dhe luftës së shqiptarëve (shumica e heronjve të pavarësisë greke ishin arbëreshë (arvanitë) Greqia u çlirua 100 vjet para nesh dhe 100 vjet shtet nuk janë pak.

Greqia nuk ka asgjë për t'u admiruar. Është një shtet artificial i përbërë nga kombësi të ndryshme dhe ku aziatikët përbëjnë shumicën. Këta aziatikë, shtetin, kulturën dhe historinë, i ndërtuan në kurriz të shqiptarëve. Pjesa më fisnike e atij vendi që sot quhet Greqi, janë shqiptarët vendas (arvanitët), të cilët përbëjnë rreth 3 milionë banorë.

----------


## ganimet

Shqiptaret jon per nga natyra popull shum paqsor.
Ket e them nga se edhe ne jeten e perditshme respektojn mendimin e tjetrit edhe pse shpesh mund te ket mospajtime  rreth shum qeshtjeve.
Une njof disa familje me prejardhje Serbe qe jon Islamizuar mu ather kure shqiptaret skishin nji ndikim qe ket ta benin me dhun ,pikrisht behet fjal per perjudhen e mbretris SKS.

Per ta kuptuar ate qe flet duhet te degjohet se pari e pastaj ta vlersoim mendimin.
Ket  thelb esencial sikur nuk kan prirje,tradit ose kultur kumunikimi.
Gjdo mendim i ndryshem veq aftsis per ta kuptuar don se pari analizen ,pastaj vjen komentimi i cili per njeriun shpesh mund te jet kontravers,varsisht  nga karakteret qe dallojn njeriun.
Rastin e atyre serbve qe permenda me lart qe jon islamizu ,se permenda rastesisht por per ti dhen pergjigje pytjes tuaj mbase mund te ket hapsir te komentohet ne shum menyra.
Per mendimin tim, dhe sa une dij ket rast as nji her nuk esht permendur nga serbet ,sepse kishin frik apo e mernin si turp9NGA PARIA E TYRE ) pranimin e ksaj feje e te Madhit Zot.
Njeri nga antaret e tha shum bukur  qe la te kuptohet se vetem nga frika tek disa nuk esht pranuar feja Islame,sepse ndiqeshin dhe persekutoheshin nga fqinjet e tyre ashtu siq u ngjau atyre serbve qe une permenda ne ket tem.
Shqiptaret  ishin ne rrezik te asimiloheshin komtarisht  nga fet tjera,kshtu u desh te tjetersoheshin qe te mbi jetonin si komb.Islamizmi ishte shpetim per kombin ngase nga Arabija e larget nuk shifnin rrezik te asimiloheshin si komb.
Kjo ishte arsya por jo e vetmja pse pranuan islamin .
Feja islame esht nji fe e paster per trup e shpirt,Njeriut i afro qetsin shpirtrore me mir se gjdo fe tjeter.Njohja e Krijuesit dhe kumunikimi me Te i drejtperdrejt pa ndermjetsues e ben ket fe me te kupotimshme se gjdo llogjik tjeter.

po e permbyll me kaq duke i dhen spjegim temes tuaj se vetem zemra e etshme mund ta kuptoj kerkesen per uj dhe besimi i sinqert per te kuptuar nji Islam  te porositur per njeriun e devotshem ,te sinqert e te dashur nga i madhi Zot.

----------


## Uriel

> Pse Shqiptaret e kane nderruar fene dhe Greket mbajten ate Fe qe kishin ?! 
> Nje sundim , nje kohezgjatje ( pak a shume ) dhe asnje tolerim ose privilegj nga Turqit per asnje nga keto dy shtete (!)


Sepse shqiptarëve i mungonte një kishë e tyre e cila do e kthente krishtërimin ''universal'' në krishtërim nacional. Shembuj ka plot pas Kundër-reformës - shtet kombet europiane. Se ça pasojash historike solli kjo mungesë pasqyrohet tek të qënit jetim dhe të sajuar si shtet nga Fuqitë e Mëdha pas rënies së Perandorisë Otomane si dhe lëvrimi i një identiteti të mirëfilltë jo shqiptar tek arvanitët: konvertimi në islamizëm ishte veç një nga pasojat. Panoramë të ngjashme e gjejmë dhe tek kurdët.

----------


## dardaniAU

E pasha mixhe, du me i shkrue edhe une disa fjale per kete teme,po qka me shkrue per ne shqiptaret e shkret, te shkret kemi qen dhe te shkret jemi edhe sot!

ai me fole se qka ka ndodhe me shqiptaret para 500 vitev ai, po ne shqiptaret ne ate kohe kemi qene populli me i PA organizuar, ne krahasim me Greket apo serbet, populli me i pa dishem, populli i ndare ne shume fise dhe shume principata, dhe populle me shume udheheqsa si sot!!!popelle analfabet, dhe per kete me ne kane manipuluar osmanlinjet duke na dhuruar ndonje karrige, dhe duke na dhuruar edhe fen, dhe kuptohet si populle i pa organizuar dhe i pa dishem kem pranuar edhe fen islame, edhe ndonje karrige[vezirt] ndersa sa i perket Grekve dhe serbve, keta popuje jane kane te lidhte me fe, kombi dhe feja, dhe gjitha lutjet qe i kane ba ne kisha i kane ba ne gjuhen e vete dhe keshtu kane mbrojt edhe gjuhen dhe kombin, edhe shkollimin, dhe me lehte e kane kalue pushtimet osmane!une kaqe dije!

----------


## ganimet

Shifet se disa nga antaret e forumit as qe kerkojn te ofrojn argumente ,por ksaj qeshtje i japin kahje politike e fetare ,ku akuzojn shqiptaret per pranim feje per skak se Turqia u paska ofru poste te rendsishme.Dhe sipas tyre kto poste i paskan refuzu jo shqiptaret.Kjo nuk qendron .Sa llogjike esht ti japesh ati shteti tatimin,sherbimin ushtarak ,madje per 500 vjet ta pranosh si zot shpije e te mos pranosh fen nese ai pushtues e kishte qellim Islamizimin esht krejtsisht e pa baz.Islamizmi nga dhuna  nuk pranohet, si i till nese pranohet me ose nga dhuna ,dhe nuk pranohet as si thirrje per ta pranuar, nese ket thirrje se e ben vetem per te qen All-llahu i k'naqur me ty.

Disa forumist munde ta kujtojn kulturen e mar nga Turqia si veshmbathja etj.
Dimijat(veshje grash) shumadiski ,a ju kujtohen juve qe mbani mend vitet 70 dhe me heret.
Edhe tek serbet kjo veshje  ka qene e  perhapur,  mandej zovjaqi  ku edhe sot neper fshatra bartet nder gra serbe .
Pra te pranosh veshjet ose kostumin dhe jo fen d.m.th se aftsi per te kuptuar te llogjikshmen u ka munguar shum popujve  ,por fatmirsish jo edhe shqiptarve te cilet zgjodhen menyren me te mir per ta ruajtur kombin e tyre.
Shif sot presionet e qarqeve greke ku shqiptaret i trajto si grek dhe alternatives po i ngushtohet rruga .,ose shqiptar ose grek, cila do jet zgjedhja per vllezrit e mij me gjak e gjuh shqitari te fes ortodokse.

----------


## Darius

> feja eshte pranu me deshir


Ore seriozisht i shkruani keto budallalliqe ju? Nuk e kuptoni qe beheni qesharake kur mohoni te verteta historise se ashtu ju vjen pas avazit apo intereson?

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Ore seriozisht i shkruani keto budallalliqe ju? Nuk e kuptoni qe beheni qesharake kur mohoni te verteta historise se ashtu ju vjen pas avazit apo intereson?


ok nese feja qenka pranu me dhun ather pse serbet greket maqedonet malazezet nuk u ben musliman athua skishin mundsi  otomanet ti shtypnin keta popuj siq i shtypen shqiptaret

ti thuaj: E vërteta është nga Zoti juaj, e kush të dojë, le të besojë, e kush
të dojë, le të mohojë..."
(Kur'an, 18:29)

----------


## Darius

Sepse ndryshe u imponua ne Shqiperi e ndryshe neper vendet e tjera. Nuk e lexove Baton qe ta shpjegoi qe edhe ne Greqi shume veta u kthyen ne fene myslimane? Pastaj cme duhet mua me serbet, malazezet apo maqedonet. Po flasim per shqiptaret dhe faktet jane keto: Shqiptaret u konvertuan masivisht me dhune.

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Sepse ndryshe u imponua ne Shqiperi e ndryshe neper vendet e tjera. Nuk e lexove Baton qe ta shpjegoi qe edhe ne Greqi shume veta u kthyen ne fene myslimane? Pastaj cme duhet mua me serbet, malazezet apo maqedonet. Po flasim per shqiptaret dhe faktet jane keto: Shqiptaret u konvertuan masivisht me dhune.


ather pse serbi i cili na shtypi ne menyren me qnjerzori smundi te naj ndrroj fen

pse enver hogja smundi ti bej shqiptaret ateista 

une kurr sdo pajtohem qe feja eshte pranu me dhun sepse feja mbahet ne zemer dhe askush nuk mundet me dit se qfar ke ne zemer 

dhe une jam musliman mirpo fe teter askush smundet me me imponu me dhun sepse une mundem te them jam i krishter apo jehud por ne zemer kam fen islame te cilen mundem te praktikoj ne shtepi ne dhomen time ku askush sdo me shoh se qfar bej

ather sot qfar po i pengon shqiptaret qe te kthehen ne fen e te parve sot jan te lir askush nuk i pengon pse nuk kthehen

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Nje pyetje i kam bere vetes dhe shume te tjereve por asnje nuk me ka dhene nje pergjigje te sakte : 
> Pse Shqiptaret e kane nderruar fene dhe Greket mbajten ate Fe qe kishin ?! 
> Nje sundim , nje kohezgjatje ( pak a shume ) dhe asnje tolerim ose privilegj nga Turqit per asnje nga keto dy shtete (!)
> 
> Ju lutem me ndihmoni ! 
> 
> *Pse nderruan fene Shqiptaret ?!*


Sepse, relativisht ndryshe nga kombet e tjera te Ballkanit, shqiptaret shquhen si nje komb oportunist. Shqiptaret jane i vetmi komb qe nuk arriten kurre ti qendronin besnike nje vlere (per kohen ishte vlere) te perbashket me vendet e tjera me te cilat rrethohet. Edhe sot e kesaj dite ne Shqiperi do te gjesh me shume pro-amerikanizem sesa pro-europianizem. Ne kemi qene dhe jemi pro me te fortit i cili mban vendin e pare ne te tashmen. Nuk eshte e vertete qe shqiptarit (ne pergjithesi) i eshte imponuar feja islame me dhune, por ajo ka qene perqafuar me deshire nga masa. Jo me ate deshire qe perqafohet sot nga masa e debilave shqipfoles te shek 21 qe enden rrugeve te qyteteve te veshur sikur te jene ne lindje te mesme, por me interes te plote per te rregulluar statusin e tyre social dhe ekonomik. Gje kjo mese e provuar.

----------


## Darius

> ather pse serbi i cili na shtypi ne menyren me qnjerzori smundi te naj ndrroj fen
> 
> pse enver hogja smundi ti bej shqiptaret ateista 
> 
> une kurr sdo pajtohem qe feja eshte pranu me dhun sepse feja mbahet ne zemer dhe askush nuk mundet me dit se qfar ke ne zemer 
> 
> dhe une jam musliman mirpo fe teter askush smundet me me imponu me dhun sepse une mundem te them jam i krishter apo jehud por ne zemer kam fen islame te cilen mundem te praktikoj ne shtepi ne dhomen time ku askush sdo me shoh se qfar bej
> 
> ather sot qfar po i pengon shqiptaret qe te kthehen ne fen e te parve sot jan te lir askush nuk i pengon pse nuk kthehen


Ti mund te mos pranosh dhe qe 2 + 2 = 4 po ky eshte problemi yt. Argumentat qe jep jane sa infantil aq dhe pa vend. Serbi nuk pati qellim ndryshimin e fese, e para sepse nuk je me ne mesjete dhe e dyta serbi enkas ju la myslimane qe ta perdorte kete argument kur ti interesonte dhe e ka perdorur me kaq finokeri sa ju te gjithe miopet keni rene pre i ketij kurthi.

Enver Hoxha nuk i beri shqiptaret ateista? E cfare di ti per shqiptaret? Ja une i perkas atij brezi qe u rrit ne ate sistem komplet pa edukim fetar apo prani te fese. Dhe te garantoj qe te gjithe ishim ateista e kush me shume e kush me pak nuk e cante koken njeri per fene edhe mbas 90-es. Ti kujton se lexon 3-4 veta ne forum dhe keta jane shqiptaret e Shqiperise? Pavaresisht nga perkatesia fetare, numri i besimtareve ndonese eshte relativisht me i larte se ne kohen e Enverit, perben nje perqindje fare te vogel te popullsise.

Cfare i pengon sot shqiptaret per te rimarre fene e te pareve? Moskokecarja ndaj fese. E do me qarte se kaq?

----------


## Seminarist

Pikerisht, ajo qe thote Uriel.

Le te mbajme para sysh: asnje komb apo popull ballkanas nuk eshte me i mire se sa shqiptaret, po te marrim rastin e konvertimeve.

Por edhe brenda shqiptareve mbetet e paprovuar te thuhet se konvertimit, duke qene bere me dhune, i rezistuan te fortet, ndersa te dobetit leshuan pe. Eshte nje teori qe besohet fort, por qe nuk provohet dot, as duket e logjikshme. Jo se pjeserisht nuk eshte ashtu.

Nuk ka nje shkak dhe arsye te vetme qe ti jape shpjegim te gjitha konvertimeve.

Por ka nje tipar baze.
Dallimi mes shqiptareve, grekeve, bullgareve e serbeve, ne kete aspekt eshte se pushtimi otoman i gjeti keto popuj me kishen e tyre nacionale, pervec arberve, qe nuk kishin nje institucion fetar nacional. Katolicizmi ishte feja me shqiptare, por nuk arriti te behej plotesisht me deshtimin e nismes se Skenderbeut.

Keshtu qe, ndersa nje serb, grek a bullgar, qe dilte nga ortodoksia, humbiste njekohesisht edhe identitetin nacional, nder arbanet lindi dukuria tjeter, ne vazhde te logjikes se meparshme bizantine, ku ortodokset quheshin greke, katoliket latine, ndersa myslimanet turq, te cilet njekohesisht i bashkonte ne kontekste te ndryshme emertimi alban/arnaut.

Me formimin e komb-shteteve moderne, shtetet ortodokse u bashkuan rreth identitetit te tyre nacional ortodoks. Psh greke mund te ishin vetem ata qe nga feja ishin ortodokse. Por kjo nuk do te thote qe nuk ka greke per nga etnia qe nuk u bene myslimane. Thjeshte keta humben identitetin grek.
Per albanet u praktikua politika shtetberese me baze si fene, ne shumice myslimane, por edhe laike dhe etnik-kulturore, me baze gjuhen.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Per interes.Eshte gabim te thuhet qe eshte vendosur me dhune,dhe eshte budallek te thuhet qe eshte pranuar me deshire.

----------


## Agim Shkodra

E kaluara s'ka me vlere,e vetmja gje per te cilen ajo vlen eshte qe te sherbeje si mesim per te ardhmen,e cila do te jete ashtu si ne do ta ndertojme.
Po vjen ora,madje ajo ka ardhur,qe adhuruesit e vertete ta adhurojne Atin Perendi ne fryme dhe ne te verteten,sepse te tille jane adhuruesit qe kerkon Ati.
Perendia eshte fryme,dhe ata qe e adhurojne duhet t'a adhurojne ne fryme dhe ne te verteten.

----------


## Viola.V

> Sepse, relativisht ndryshe nga kombet e tjera te Ballkanit, shqiptaret shquhen si nje komb oportunist. Shqiptaret jane i vetmi komb qe nuk arriten kurre ti qendronin besnike nje vlere (per kohen ishte vlere) te perbashket me vendet e tjera me te cilat rrethohet. Edhe sot e kesaj dite ne Shqiperi do te gjesh me shume pro-amerikanizem sesa pro-europianizem. Ne kemi qene dhe jemi pro me te fortit i cili mban vendin e pare ne te tashmen. Nuk eshte e vertete qe shqiptarit (ne pergjithesi) i eshte imponuar feja islame me dhune, por ajo ka qene perqafuar me deshire nga masa. Jo me ate deshire qe perqafohet sot nga masa e debilave shqipfoles te shek 21 qe enden rrugeve te qyteteve te veshur sikur te jene ne lindje te mesme, por me interes te plote per te rregulluar statusin e tyre social dhe ekonomik. Gje kjo mese e provuar.


Pushtimi i dhunshem i trojeve shqiptare nga osmanet, politika e tyre agresive ndaj jo-myslimaneve, reformat e e egra te Tanzimatit kunder te krishtereve shqiptare( keto te fundit nderruan proporcionet e feve ne Shqiperi nga 10% myslimane ne vitet 1700, ne 70% te popullsise ne myslimane ne fund te viteve 1800.)
Nuk me duket qe konvertimi eshte bere me deshire, por me dhune.

Pse nuk perqafojne ne ditet e sotme shqiptaret islamin me deshire?! Pas pavaresise, nuk kemi me konvertime te krishteresh ne muslimane.

----------

